# link to 3.0.1 for k3 only



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

found this for those with problems...do read carefully & make sure that you need it...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelg?nodeId=200529700

good luck...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Larry. Worked like a charm. It updated in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't have my wire here at work so will have to wait, from the 2 CS I talked to they are definately on these issues...


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Larry - just downloaded and hoping this does the trick!


----------



## mputtr (May 10, 2010)

my kindle is b003.. which one should i choose? the b006 or b00a? or am i not eligible


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

mputtr, its only for the recently released K3. I think you have a K2 if I am not mistaken. Not for you .

I am impressed with Amazon how quickly they have worked on solutions, amazing.


----------



## mputtr (May 10, 2010)

oh bummer.  I do have the k2.. I was hoping I get to play with new software..


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you SO MUCH!!! It installed easily and I now have version 3.0.1. I am hoping that it eliminates the ONLY issue I have had with my K3: occasional freezing/rebooting. 

You have made my day!


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Followed all the steps, and mine did not take .  Sent email to the reponse group, and am waiting somewhat patiently.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, if you don't have any issue with your K3, I'd advise waiting for the final update. The update process for this one is pretty funky. (Cf. the Changelog thread in MR dev subforum).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded it, but I'm going to let all you people test it for me.

Besides, I'm not having any problems at all with the new K3.   


Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info (even though I don't have my K3 yet  ). I've posted the files on my blog, just so there's another place to get them: http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/09/08/kindle-3-0-1-update-now-available/


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> Yeah, if you don't have any issue with your K3, I'd advise waiting for the final update. The update process for this one is pretty funky. (Cf. the Changelog thread in MR dev subforum).


How so? This update appears to work just like any other update I've downloaded from Amazon. Not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Just downloaded it and installed it. I'll post back with any findings.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Why do you think there is B006 and B00A?  Maybe manufactured in different places or they have had two runs?  It would be interesting to know if the problems run across both, or are more specific to one....

edit:  I bet one is white and one is graphite


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

vg said:


> Why do you think there is B006 and B00A? Maybe manufactured in different places or they have had two runs? It would be interesting to know if the problems run across both, or are more specific to one....
> 
> edit: I bet one is white and one is graphite


I can understand different serial numbers for white vs. graphite, but they wouldn't require different versions of software... kind of odd.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Jason in OH said:


> Just downloaded it and installed it. I'll post back with any findings.


Immediately after it was installed, my page-turns became very slow. The whole device seems quite slow in flashing the screen. I'll see if it gets any better. Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Jason in OH said:


> Immediately after it was installed, my page-turns became very slow. The whole device seems quite slow in flashing the screen. I'll see if it gets any better. Did anyone else notice this?


Nope, seems quite quick to me. Before this update, I wasn't getting the frequent reboots some people have had, but I was getting page turns slowing down significantly on occasion, and the browser occasionally not working.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> Nope, seems quite quick to me. Before this update, I wasn't getting the frequent reboots some people have had, but I was getting page turns slowing down significantly on occasion, and the browser occasionally not working.


I was getting the slow page turns too before the update. I'll have to give this update a chance and see if it acts better soon.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

vg said:


> Why do you think there is B006 and B00A? Maybe manufactured in different places or they have had two runs? It would be interesting to know if the problems run across both, or are more specific to one....
> 
> edit: I bet one is white and one is graphite


Could be US/UK? My UK Kindle is B00A. Not quite sure why they would need separate firmware but it is possible they might.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Or maybe it's 3G v Wifi


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jason in OH said:


> I was getting the slow page turns too before the update. I'll have to give this update a chance and see if it acts better soon.


Have you tried another Restart? (Can't hurt, might help.  )


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

chocochibi said:


> Or maybe it's 3G v Wifi


WiFi is B008. There are two for 3G+WiFi B006 & B00A and then B008 for WiFi meaning whatever the difference is it only effects models with 3G.

EDIT: Amazon UK isn't making this update available to users though its support site as far as I can tell.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Interesting, I wonder if there's any correlation between having B006 and B00A and whether you have more freezes.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The B00A is the UK version of the 3G+WiFi. (Not sure why they technically had to change the S/N, but they did ).

And for the explanation of the crappy update process, check this post.

Haven't had time to test yet, but apparently that didn't fix the slow page turns/confirms that they're a hardware issue.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Jason in OH said:


> Immediately after it was installed, my page-turns became very slow. The whole device seems quite slow in flashing the screen. I'll see if it gets any better. Did anyone else notice this?


I haven't noticed it, though I'll keep watching for it. When I was updating, it seemed like it installed (or else froze, and rebooted) two or three times - - or maybe that is normal for this installation. But it's installed and I now have version 3.0.1 . The only difference that I have noticed so far, is no more freezing!!!

This is a banner day for me. Got the upgrade, no more freezing, and also got my new blue non-lighted blue Amazon cover which I really like. Call the marching bands, and let's have a parade. I'm ready to celebrate!!! Even better, I'm ready to READ.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> I haven't noticed it, though I'll keep watching for it. When I was updating, it seemed like it installed (or else froze, and rebooted) two or three times - - or maybe that is normal for this installation. But it's installed and I now have version 3.0.1 . The only difference that I have noticed so far, is no more freezing!!!
> 
> This is a banner day for me. Got the upgrade, no more freezing, and also got my new blue non-lighted blue Amazon cover which I really like. Call the marching bands, and let's have a parade. I'm ready to celebrate!!! Even better, I'm ready to READ.


were you freezing a lot?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I downloaded and it updated fine. I'll watch to see if it makes things better or worse. I have been having a problem with my K loosing its place in a book. I thought I was doing something, but it has done it several times. I'm now bookmarking the page I last read so that I can find it easily. I'm hoping this solves that problem.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Could be US/UK? My UK Kindle is B00A. Not quite sure why they would need separate firmware but it is possible they might.


My UK Kindle is also B00A so that would seem likely to be the difference - possibly just different batches or a way for Amazon to track them separately. I don't there's any functional difference.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> My UK Kindle is also B00A so that would seem likely to be the difference - possibly just different batches or a way for Amazon to track them separately. I don't there's any functional difference.


Maybe the UK does not allow the secret tracking hardware/software via the K3 3G connection, or vice versa?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had no problems with my Kindle (knocking on wood).  Think I need to do this update because something important could be in it, or should I just ignore it?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since this appears to be a sort of beta test to fix problems, not to add any features, I would go with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I've had a couple reboots, but I'll wait until the release a 3.0.2 or 3.0.1.1 or whatever


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Since this appears to be a sort of beta test to fix problems, not to add any features, I would go with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra.


Yep - since I've only had one freeze/reboot, I think I'm going to just sit tight and wait for further word before I install this update.

Melissa


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna wait. Been so happy with this little guy I don't want to invite trouble


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> were you freezing a lot?


Not a whole lot, I guess (so there is still plenty of time for freezing! It hasn't happened yet, though.). I think mine froze a little more than a half dozen times in 12 days. BUT, it was freezing every time I tried to do very much so mostly I was just "babying it"... reading with the wireless off and trying not to push any buttons (except "next" and "prev"). Since the update, I have been doing lots of things without freezing.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just updated my K3


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine also seemed to reboot 3 times while it was installing the software. I've never seen that happen before. I was afraid to download a beta update & then have it brick my kindle, but did so, because it froze once on the first day that I got it. Since then, I have had no problems, but I also have been babying it. Same as what someone else said, with wifi/3G off & just reading my books.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> Not a whole lot, I guess (so there is still plenty of time for freezing! It hasn't happened yet, though.). I think mine froze a little more than a half dozen times in 12 days. BUT, it was freezing every time I tried to do very much so mostly I was just "babying it"... reading with the wireless off and trying not to push any buttons (except "next" and "prev"). Since the update, I have been doing lots of things without freezing.


good to hear...I hope amazon has more to say on this by weeks end...I got the reader yesterday & am enjoying it immensely,(except the almost freeze) still trying to get use to the navigation button & the page turn...have a nice night....


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Well I downloaded it, though now that it's done I can't figure out why - my K3 was working perfectly, why should I bother with a beta?  Oh well, it's done now. I'm sure I won't notice anything different about it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've only had one episode of freezing on my K3 and to be honest I think that was probably my fault for pressing buttons too fast and not giving it time to respond. Nevertheless, I decided to put the update on. Some people have reported problems with installing it but thankfully mine went on OK and seems to be working just fine. (Long may that continue!   )


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

Hi guys
I just put the update on my wifi only kindle via comp transfer.
I didn't have any problems with the update - went very smoothly for me.

The things i have noticed - faster page turns

I ordered a book Juliet written by Anne Fortier and the font in the book was messed up.  It was messed up in the way that when you put the kindle to the smallest font size the font on screen was at the size of the 5th smallest font size (does that make sense?)
With the update this has actually fixed that problem and the font is now normal kindle sizes!!! That was VERY exciting for me as reading the larger font size was annoying!!

So far i only have good things to say about the update


----------



## tomcl (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for this update.

Its cured my continual browser problems - seems stable now.

No problems noticed, except it did take a long time and several restarts to install the update. You have been warned.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

AmandasPanda said:


> The things i have noticed - faster page turns


Really? It's really good news! Have others experienced the same?

I'm a bit hesitant to install the beta just yet, as there have been some negative voices. Also, since my frequent restarts and freezes, I've been using my K3 in safe mode (no browser, wifi only for seconds) and no problems whatsoever. But as the positive comments fly in, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dulanic (Aug 30, 2010)

I will be updating this tonight. Kindle CS was supposed to push it to me last night because of my rebooting issue, but they failed.... again. So I will just do it myself.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm, I have the B006, has never frozen, page turns are fine so I am assuming I should stay away from this update for now.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't had enough time on the new Kindle (one day) to experience problems. But I downloaded the update last night before undertaking the task of setting up collections. I figured that I'd be  grumpy enough at the process without having a freeze in the middle.

The update went okay and I didn't have any freezes while setting up the collections, so I can't say anything was fixed, but apparently nothing got broken, either.

By the way, I'd read lots of KB tips about collections beforehand, and I'm VERY grateful to everybody for them because otherwise I think it would have taken me at least twice as long to figure things out. However, I still dread doing this again for another future Kindle and hope Amazon develops PC-based collections management by then.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

GBear said:


> .........By the way, I'd read lots of KB tips about collections beforehand, and I'm VERY grateful to everybody for them because otherwise I think it would have taken me at least twice as long to figure things out. However, I still dread doing this again for another future Kindle and hope Amazon develops PC-based collections management by then.


You won't have to do them again. When you get your next Kindle you can download your books from your archived items page and then import the collections from the same place - all the books will slot into the correct collection automatically.


----------



## jkimrey (Sep 9, 2010)

I upgraded last night.  I'm surprised more people haven't mentioned the speed increase.

IMO, there's significant speed increases in page turning, menus, etc.

Am I only imagining the better response?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I downloaded it and then finished the book I was on. I didn't see a big difference. I'll test it with a new book I'm starting tonight.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jkimrey said:


> I upgraded last night. I'm surprised more people haven't mentioned the speed increase.
> 
> IMO, there's significant speed increases in page turning, menus, etc.
> 
> Am I only imagining the better response?


I think only the people whose Kindles weren't working properly will notice any major change - mine was pretty fast to start with.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> You won't have to do them again. When you get your next Kindle you can download your books from your archived items page and then import the collections from the same place - all the books will slot into the correct collection automatically.


I must be missing something. 
My archived items page shows only the books I've purchased from Amazon, not Mobi, not Baen, etc.
And nothing about collections.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> I must be missing something.
> My archived items page shows only the books I've purchased from Amazon, not Mobi, not Baen, etc.
> And nothing about collections.


No it won't show your non-Amazon books, you'd have to transfer them via USB as I presume you did originally, or email them to your @free.kindle.com address to be sent via wi-fi. Your Amazon ones must be downloaded again to the new Kindle - you can't just transfer the files from the old one, they are device specific and won't work.

Once you get your next Kindle and you have more than one device on your account, there will an option at the top of the archived items page saying 'import collections from another device'. If you only have one kindle at the moment, that option won't be there. Provided you put your books on first and then import the collections, any books on the new kindle that were in a collection on the old one will slot into place. There may be some non-Amazon books that don't do it, but certainly all the Amazon ones will.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I've only had one episode of freezing on my K3 and to be honest I think that was probably my fault for pressing buttons too fast and not giving it time to respond. Nevertheless, I decided to put the update on. Some people have reported problems with installing it but thankfully mine went on OK and seems to be working just fine. (Long may that continue!  )


I don't consider that to be your fault. It may be _avoidable_ by the work-around of not doing it*, but a properly designed device should not do that.
___________
* Like the old joke: "PATIENT: Doctor, it hurts when I do this. DOCTOR: Then don't do that."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I don't consider that to be your fault. It may be _avoidable_ by the work-around of not doing it*, but a properly designed device should not do that.
> ___________
> * Like the old joke: "PATIENT: Doctor, it hurts when I do this. DOCTOR: Then don't do that."


While I agree in theory. . . .I've never known of an electronic device that didn't, at one time or another, get confused because I inadvertently pressed keys too fast. . . or, more likely, accidentally pressed two at the same time or close enough in time that it got confused with conflicting 'orders' and just stopped entirely. So, knowing it can happen, I just don't do it. 

Kind of like, knowing loading 600 books at once is likely to tax the processor/battery, I didn't do that: I did it in smaller chunks and gave it time between to index everything.

That said, sometimes what happens is you've given a lot of commands and they can't all be executed instantaneously, so really, you just need to give it some time to do what you told it. . . . .it might not actually be frozen. . .just thinking.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I don't consider that to be your fault. It may be _avoidable_ by the work-around of not doing it*, but a properly designed device should not do that.
> ___________
> * Like the old joke: "PATIENT: Doctor, it hurts when I do this. DOCTOR: Then don't do that."


I presume you mean that if it were properly designed it would have a way of always processing commands one at a time regardless of the speed it received them rather than trying (and failing) to do several at once in order to catch up?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I presume you mean that if it were properly designed it would have a way of always processing commands one at a time regardless of the speed it received them rather than trying (and failing) to do several at once in order to catch up?


software tells the processor how to accept tasks so as Ann said if you over load it & the software keeps telling the processor to do it job, it just keeps trying, you can give it too many commands it slows than stops (freeze) & in some cases you run out of system memory & the sytem restarts itself. This is what is happening. The software can be written to cashe the commands and hand them to the processor in a slower manner giving it more time to process without freezing...sorry for being too technical...just saying load things slower & give the k3 to do it's job...but still seems to be a software issue...


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

jkimrey said:


> I upgraded last night. I'm surprised more people haven't mentioned the speed increase.
> 
> IMO, there's significant speed increases in page turning, menus, etc.
> 
> Am I only imagining the better response?


I'm glad you mentioned this. I thought I was imagining it too, but yes, speed seems to be significantly increased.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been giving my K3 quite a bit of a workout since installing the update 20 hours ago. Absolutely NO freezing, no reboots!! I am ecstatic.   

I even turned on the wireless to synch, left it on for a couple of hours, and later navigated through all my collections and opened 20 or more of the books and navigated to the cover page on each, read for hours and did searches in that book, and copied some files over via USB as well. No problems. I have not tried the experimental browser since getting the update but I am sure it will be fine, too.

(I don't notice any difference in speed, except that I am not as tentative about doing anything as I was before the update.)

This is HEAVEN - - I hope my glee is not premature!


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I took the plunge. I had absolutely NO problems before so I hope I won't regret this, lol. Going to play around with my Kindle in a little while to see if I notice any difference


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> This is HEAVEN - - I hope my glee is not premature!


Probably not if it's been working so well so far. Amazon is sending me a second replacement K3 because the update didn't "take" for mine. Still getting freezing/rebooting, unfortunately.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I presume you mean that if it were properly designed it would have a way of always processing commands one at a time regardless of the speed it received them rather than trying (and failing) to do several at once in order to catch up?


Most likely, I would have it queue up the button presses to some practical limit, after which it would _ignore_ any more while the queue was full, but _would not lock up the device_ simply because the user operated faster than it could. I.e., it might not handle all of the user input requests, but it would not render the device inoperative.


----------

